# Thoroughbred Stallions - Keep the Faith & Danewin



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I know nothing about Keep the Faith but Danewin sounds like he's from Danehill lines. My filly has Danehill lines too! 

What I have found with my girl is that she is VERY sensitive and can be VERY hot but she is incredibly sweet, quiet and gentle. She's just explosive when she's scared. I know a couple from the same lines that are the same but I also know several that DON'T have the explosiveness, sensitivity or fizzy behaviour. It seems to depend on what the bloodline is bred to. My girl is from a Laranto mare and I know of one from the same sire and damsire that needs an ounce of lead between the eyes [aggressive chronic rearer] but I used to work for a lady who had a Danehill stallion and that stallion was LOVELY. Easy to handle and just lovely. One of his foals is the same as Magic and the other one that I've met is just completely the opposite. A bit thick but an absolute puppydog. Those two are full siblings I think and couldn't be much more different temperament-wise if they tried, but physically they could be identical twins! Same body shape, same colour, same markings, everything.

The Danehill line tends to stamp with either brown or chestnut, a pretty face, and reasonably good conformation. My filly has small but well-formed, hard feet. I've noticed they tend to be between 15.2 and 16.1hh, the stallion was 17.2 but he was the exception!


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Blue Eyed Pony, appreciate the reply.
This bloke seems quite calm on the race days I have seen him at so he must have the quiet genes. 
For lack of a better way of saying it, where do your girls talents lie? dressage, jumping, eventing etc. 
trying to get an idea of what to work with once basics are established. This will be my first thoroughbred so trying to do some 'research'


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She's only 3, I don't know yet  I won't jump a horse [under saddle] until at least 4 and preferably 5 or even later.

She's taking very well to dressage though, we have lovely leg yield already and are starting to play with shoulder fore and a tiny bit of travers. We even got half pass in walk the other day! For now she's a show hack because she's not allowed to do dressage until about March next year but after that she's going to be a dressage pony for a year and then we'll see. I've free jumped her once and she did well, has nice form over fences, but she has a bad stifle so it's all a matter of if her joints can hold up to it. I ideally want her to be my eventer [to 1* level] and conformationally she can do it and probably/possibly more, so soundness and passion permitting, and my training [hopefully!] being up to par, that's what she'll do


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Makes sense, sorry, wouldn't have asked if I'd known. Good luck with her future, I hope it all works out for you


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

All good  I didn't tell you her age! lol. Thank you, good luck with this horse you want. He sounds lovely!


----------

